# goat throwing up



## memela

I have a borer goat that is throwing up. it 's a greenish yellowish. She is laying down but its just running out her mouth. What to do. I'm watching her closely. thanks


----------



## mistee

did she get into something toxic?? u might need to charcoal her


----------



## Mzyla

I'm not an expert by all means -and knowledgable people must to be busy  again -  but here is *what I read on a internet*:

Vomiting greenish stuff - Possible poisoning.
Rhododendron, azaleas?

Give her Charcoal powder or bricks crushed down to suck out the poison.

Drench her with:
1/4 cup cooking oil
1/2 cup strong/strong cold tea
(6-8 bags)
1 tsp. ginger
1 tsp. baking soda

If goat is also bloated:
Give baking soda and probiotic

Sorry....I know how it's feel when our babies got sick.....


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

I think she ate something that is either toxic or seriously messing with her stomach.

I had 2 goats get into chicken feed and they were vomiting grean stuff and were blotted.

My vet had me give them cooking oil and baking soda. Every 4-6 hours until the vomiting stopped and the blot seemed to supside.  Then I continued Baking soda every 4 hours and then in between, I gave plain yogurt (I did not have pribios) for 24 hours and then only the yogurt for another 24 hours.  One of two pulled through.  the one that did not died only 12 hours after I discovered what had happened.  

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill

Mzyla said:
			
		

> I'm not an expert by all means -and knowledgable people must to be busy  again -  but here is *what I read on a internet*:
> 
> Vomiting greenish stuff - Possible poisoning.
> Rhododendron, azaleas?
> 
> Give her Charcoal powder or bricks crushed down to suck out the poison.
> 
> Drench her with:
> 1/4 cup cooking oil
> 1/2 cup strong/strong cold tea
> (6-8 bags)
> 1 tsp. ginger
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 
> If goat is also bloated:
> Give baking soda and probiotic
> 
> Sorry....I know how it's feel when our babies got sick.....


If she is an adult boer I would go with more like 2 or 3 teaspoons baking soda.  Can repeat everything in 3 or 4 hours.  But if it a poisoning have to do the charcoal, compared to stomach upset from overeating something. 

Personally I think mineral oil works better than corn oil, when it comes to upset stomach and overeating. 
corn oil is very digestable, where as mineral oil will act more as a lubricant.


----------



## elevan

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Mzyla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not an expert by all means -and knowledgable people must to be busy  again -  but here is *what I read on a internet*:
> 
> Vomiting greenish stuff - Possible poisoning.
> Rhododendron, azaleas?
> 
> Give her Charcoal powder or bricks crushed down to suck out the poison.
> 
> Drench her with:
> 1/4 cup cooking oil
> 1/2 cup strong/strong cold tea
> (6-8 bags)
> 1 tsp. ginger
> 1 tsp. baking soda
> 
> If goat is also bloated:
> Give baking soda and probiotic
> 
> Sorry....I know how it's feel when our babies got sick.....
> 
> 
> 
> If she is an adult boer I would go with more like 2 or 3 teaspoons baking soda.  Can repeat everything in 3 or 4 hours.  But if it a poisoning have to do the charcoal, compared to stomach upset from overeating something.
> 
> Personally I think mineral oil works better than corn oil, when it comes to upset stomach and overeating.
> corn oil is very digestable, where as mineral oil will act more as a lubricant.
Click to expand...

x2


----------



## memela

Thank you so very much. Yesterday my hubby let them out for the first time in the pasture right by the house. Yes there is Azales in my yard by the gate. He ran them out but i quess she ate a few leaves. i have given her charcole & the recipe you had on shes still here but wil keep watching her closely.


----------



## Ariel301

Note that it needs to be "activated charcoal" (can be purchased at pharmacies or feed stores) and not the stuff you use to cook hamburgers on the grill. It's not the same thing.


----------



## memela

Thank you all so much for the info. She is up and eating away & is doing great just like nothing ever happened. sorry I'm late responding. But my hubby & i we're trimming the Azalae bush when my lil Yorkie got bit by a poisonous snake. Had to rush her to a ER vet that is 45 miles away. So i had a very bad day that day. However the Yorkie is doing better. not moving around very good but is very sore and swollen. All is well with all the animals.


----------



## elevan

Glad to hear your goat and dog are doing good


----------



## JusticeFamilyFarm

memela said:
			
		

> Thank you all so much for the info. She is up and eating away & is doing great just like nothing ever happened. sorry I'm late responding. But my hubby & i we're trimming the Azalae bush when my lil Yorkie got bit by a poisonous snake. Had to rush her to a ER vet that is 45 miles away. So i had a very bad day that day. However the Yorkie is doing better. not moving around very good but is very sore and swollen. All is well with all the animals.


What a day!  Glad to hear they are all doing better.  Now that you've come through two emergencies in a row- sit back and relax for a little bit!   I hope they are both back to normal in no time.


----------

